# George



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I was fostering George and next month would have been a year since i had him. He came out of the bedroom, jumped on a container and i was petting him. He fell off the container. I thought he accidently fell off but then noticed small seizures. I called Carrie right away and said to rub him hard but nothing worked. I think he had a massive heart attack or a fatal stroke. He could of had heart problems as we don't know his true age and history as Carrie saved him 2 years ago as he was abandoned. I'm just so shocked. He was such a nice cat. So friendly. He did have an ear tumor that Carrie and i were trying to get financial help. I believe he had ear mites and i was using mineral oil but that didn't help. Carrie sent me advantage or frontline but that didn't help. I bought some Hartz Ultraguard ear mite treatment for cats. I used it 2 times but i didn't use it last night. I hope it wan't that that killed him of course i'll never know because there will be no autopsy. I can't believe this. Carrie is coming tomorrow to pick up his body which is her birthday. I said what a bad birthday present. I've never just had a cat up and die like that.

Rip George

Kathy


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow, that was sudden! What a shock. I had one die of a heart attack but knew there was something amiss all that day, just didn't know what. Much sympathy.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I would never use a Hartz product on a cat. 
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

It is soooo hard to loose them and some how when its sudden even more difficult.  I lost my Feadan that way will be 3 years in Sept.. He was fine when i went to work that day and when i came home from work found him curled up looked like he had just fallen asleep..  xxx Thoughts are with you


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about George.  What a shock it must have been. 

My Margaux also passed very suddenly, but I wasn't there when it happened. The vet said a blood clot causing a stroke was most likely, and it may have happened to George as well. Please try not to second-guess what you did or didn't do, as hard as that might be. I drove myself crazy for so long, but I just needed to accept that I'll never know for sure. 

Sending much sympathy and many hugs.


----------

